# Keyless entry?



## altimaman69 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello,

I just bought a used 1998 Altima GXE. It has 110,000 miles I am the thrid owner. It has electric door locks and power windows. The car came with two keys only. How do I find out if this can use a keyless entry remote or not? Also I think it needs new keys. I can only unlock the car from the passenger side. The drive side will not move left or right with key in. Maybe I will try putting WD40 and cleaning it out. 

Thanks


----------



## zed350guy (Sep 14, 2011)

i was in the same place as you searched around found the site below they gave me free instructions with a purchase worth a shot

replacement keyless remote


:woowoo:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can just see if you can enter the program mode for the remotes and that will tell you if you can add keyless remotes. Just get inside, close and lock all doors. Insert and remove the key in the ignition at least 6 times within 10 seconds. If the hazards flash, it is ready to accept transmitter ID's (otherwise meaning you can add remotes to your car).


----------

